# Just Got Back



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Had it all. Snow








Glorious scenery








Wife and kids had a blast








I caught fish








One of the best weekends I've ever had. Baetis hatched every day and when the sun came out the fish began feeding on the top. It got down in the teens every night but the Outback handled it fine. 
Cheers
John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

Sounds like a great trip! And thanks for sharing with all us winterbound Outbackers!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like fun, can't wait till spring.

Got a shakedown run planned over Spring Break.

Glad you had a great time!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome trip. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks like a great trip. WHere did you camp?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

CJ999 said:


> Looks like a great trip. WHere did you camp?
> [snapback]83404[/snapback]​


A place called Highland RV Park right in town on 395. A little pricy at 33$ per night. Probably due to ski season. Very clean. Only real problem was that modernity hasn't really hit Bishop yet. Instead of pagers they still use the civil air raid siren to call the vol fire fighters. And, of course the siren is just outside the RV park. So at 2:00 am when the call goes out you stand straight up in bed thinking Satan is just ouside your trailer screaming. We still had one of the best times ever.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

h2oman said:


> CJ999 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a great trip. WHere did you camp?
> ...


It will just make me feel like I am home







. Maybe I ll bring my gear and jump on the truck

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you had a good time and you made it back safe-n-sound
Nice looking fish and the scenery looks fantistic









Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We stayed at Highland Park last summer in June. Nice place, good wifi, nice people. That was on our way down to Pasadena for son's graduation. I like Bishop.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting out in the Outback. I went the other route and rented a nice WARM house in Sunriver Oregon. Nice time in the snow and kids can still be kids!!

...and 104 degree hot tub at the end of the day with my wife.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on getting out in the Outback. I went the other route and rented a nice WARM house in Sunriver Oregon. Nice time in the snow and kids can still be kids!!
> 
> ...and 104 degree hot tub at the end of the day with my wife.
> 
> ...


OC,this is a family site shy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on getting out in the Outback. I went the other route and rented a nice WARM house in Sunriver Oregon. Nice time in the snow and kids can still be kids!!
> ...


h2oman....that was about as "G" rated as I could get.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


So, no video then?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > h2oman said:
> ...


No comment....meaning I'm still editing it.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


----------

